# Willard Walleye



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well hit Willard last night with hopes of hooking some of the tasty Walleye. Had a few hit before dusk and several after. I walked away with a skunk but my buddy had the finess and landed a nice 17". After dark the Walleye were thick in the rocks. Just shortly after dusk the bit seemed to shut off with just a hand full of bumps. My buddy also landed a smalley. Oh yeah and as we were fishing we heard the rocks falling and looked over with the head lamps and noticed a racoon. Went to investigate and the little bandit had taken the Walleye. Walleye recovered with minimal damage.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a questions do you fish walleye off the shore at night? Or are you on a boat? Too bad about the racoon. Those guys are scurvy creatures!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got out to the Bay.
I am going to try to fish there on Saturday.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

KennyC said:


> Oh yeah and as we were fishing we heard the rocks falling and looked over with the head lamps and noticed a racoon. Went to investigate and the little bandit had taken the Walleye. Walleye recovered with minimal damage.


I would've let the raccoon have the walleye. Raccoons are one of the worst disease carriers around. Once he had his dirty little hands, teeth, and lips on anything I wanted to eat, I would have just let him have it.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> KennyC said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah and as we were fishing we heard the rocks falling and looked over with the head lamps and noticed a racoon. Went to investigate and the little bandit had taken the Walleye. Walleye recovered with minimal damage.
> ...


Those were my thoughts but my buddy thought it would be OK :O>>: . I told him to take it to the hospital and have it checked, joking of course. 

we were fishing off the rocks on the west dike. Not a secret, all one has to do is drive out and see the tons of cars :arrow: . I don't know the success of the others but from some of the conversations I would say that a few other fish were caught. Not too many boats out. Just a tip or word of advise. I wouldn't waste any time at all in the S.E. corner. It seems to be getting hit rather hard from boats and walkers -O\__- . As you can tell I am by no means a experienced walleye fisherman but trying to make my mark I guess. A simple shine of a headlamp was enough to scare the walleye so I can't imagine what boats and people were doing to them. I didn't make it down to the light pole but it sure looked like there was a healthy gathering down that way. o-|| 
Good Luck!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if it's possible to catch them from the shore. I know there are some at Deer Creek and that's closer to me. I'd like to try and catch some at one point.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

It is very possible. You have to know or look for where they are spawning. Look for rocky areas. From what I have learned thus far is that they don't like light. This will cause them to stay deep during light and coming and spawn later. Since Deer Creek is higher in elevation I have no idea how that could effect the spawning cycle. Try casting parrallel to the rocks and doing a slow retrieve. Try a jig head with about a 2" grub. You will need to experiment with colors but try bright colors to start. Dusk and prior to dawn will be your best times to start. This is all just what I have learned and is not law by any means. Like I said before I am not an expert but hope to be good at it someday. Good luck.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kenny...hope to see you in the very near future on Willard. Thanks for the update and glad you got that tastee Eye back from the fietsy bandit.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Can somebody enlighten me on how to fish for these tasty fish? I live very near to Willard Bay and I have never figured out how to catch anything there. Im not looking for people to give up their hot spots, just techniques. I would like to save gas this year an figure out how to fish Willard.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

ajwildcat said:


> Can somebody enlighten me on how to fish for these tasty fish? I live very near to Willard Bay and I have never figured out how to catch anything there. Im not looking for people to give up their hot spots, just techniques. I would like to save gas this year an figure out how to fish Willard.


From the shore, my favorite method this time of year is to go down to the West dike right at sunset and cast a 2" to 3" floating rapala down the shoreline... then reel REALLY slow (just enough to make it wiggle).


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I think this Sunday will be a Willard Walleye trip. Time to pull the boat out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I may see you there.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sure I will be out that way as well. May be on the shore but fishing is fishing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I may see you there.


26' Sea Ray named EZ Duz It painted on the back, if you see me say hi. 8)


----------

